# Star rods warranty?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a old star rod that falls into the lifetime warranty if I can provide the original receipt. That receipt faded out completely so I tossed it. Has anyone used the warranty without a receipt?


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I have a old star rod that falls into the lifetime warranty if I can provide the original receipt. That receipt faded out completely so I tossed it. Has anyone used the warranty without a receipt?


I sent in a Plasma Rod with a broken guide insert a few years ago and they replaced the guide no questions asked. No receipt. This was about 8 years ago.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I've walked them in to Academy for a straight exchange without a receipt.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

interested as well i have a stellar lite with a loose reel seat


----------

